# The Mother Load Night



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Boy have I missed yall!!! Hope everyone is still having a good time on the water lots of sunshine lately and what a great sunday it was with all the mothers of Pensacola at the beach I had the pleasure of taking mine to the Sandy Surf to hang out and bask in the sun, with a rod of cousre I ended up only fishin the surf for just a few moments hookin into skip jacks on a spoon. 

Ok papa's got a brand new bag hahaha SX200 SKEETER 150 SHO YAMAHA, 112LB IPILOT, 6FT POWER POLE AND A 7 "DRAGONFLY fresh off the lot im still breakin the girl in, I decided to hit the water around 2230 with one thing in mind Specks Specks and more Specks its been way to long. I push off to perdiedo and start workin the docks with none other than YES #MATRIX SHAD# * MIDNIGHT MULLET* got the job done all night long boated several too many to count too many eat at once so lots of fish got to see another day. I was bouncing the bottom with a 5/16 golden eye jig head most of all the better fish came out of 7ft or deeper . I also noticed that the bigger fish were loners hanging on isolated docks, not a suprise but nice to see a pattern. Big Speck of the night 21" phatty along side are some chunk 16ishies. Selina was putting on a show herself landing specks like some sort of pro ... im so proud, she threw XR8, 17MR, MATRIX SHADS, and top water. All in which produced but bouncing bottom prevailed as top dawg catchin bigger fish and more fish. TIGHT LINES AND GOOD FISHIN


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Well, that was a great report......but, yours always are. Thanks


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job on the eats!!! You gonna be out at 3MB tonight, I'll see ya!!!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

That certainly is a fatty on the right. Spec sandwiches - uuummm...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you all
Jason not 100% about getting out tonight, mother is still in town. Ill let you know b4 dusk


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

BTW, Josh - as you well know, if there are no pics, then it didn't happen ---- SX200 Skeeter. That one pic showing the word Skeeter just ain't enough!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Allen, added a couple pics. I tell you what, Skeeter made one hell of a boat she glides on top of the water like and angel, and cuts through chop like a beast I can rant all day about that sled but ill just keep it at that. Fanatic fish catchin machine


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats on the new ride. I have been looking at the 24 real hard but I am going to wait another few years before I jump in. 

What are you drafting in the 20?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

With a boat full of gear, live wells running and a full tank of gas I can honestly tell you 1ft is as shallow as I had her. Any shallower I would need a push pole in order to fish effectivly.

Those 24 footers are Gods gift to fishermen capable of so much it makes them a dream. If I had an extra 20 grand I would have jumped all over it. If I were u I wouldnt wait, if thats what you want go for it. By all means shop around, but once you get a feel for her I grantee you wont want to be off the water.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Lookin' mighty good!!!


----------



## Jackson Yak (Apr 27, 2015)

My BIL has pretty much the same setup except his is a few years older but dang it's a fine ride. 

Yep, 1 foot is about the limit as far as draft.

Congrats on the new boat, you will be enjoying that for a bunch of years.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

That's a sweet looking ride. Hope to see you doing a little more offshore fishing now.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ride brother !


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Great report and congratulations on a fine looking boat. I love the color of that hull and the SHO matches it perfectly.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Out of curiosity, hows the engine volume of that yamaha compare to the Suzuki when just sitting or idling?


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Great report as usual --- beautiful boat ! ---- your reports are always inspiring to others like me who can't get there as often as we like.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you all

I appreciate it all, Tight Lines N' Good Fishin


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice upgrade Josh. Congrats!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Awesome boat brother...a sharp boat deserves to be used...i know that will happen!..nice fish too...welcome back


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice boat Josh.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Out of curiosity, hows the engine volume of that yamaha compare to the Suzuki when just sitting or idling?


Bro its extremely quiet, and in full throttle it has the meanest sounding air intake . Side by side 2007 4 stroke Suzuki and 2015 Yamaha sho 150 sound the same in idle very little difference

Its not until u get a 200 or above 4 stroke were u will get a louder idle, or should I loud idle


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Bro its extremely quiet, and in full throttle it has the meanest sounding air intake . Side by side 2007 4 stroke Suzuki and 2015 Yamaha sho 150 sound the same in idle very little difference
> 
> Its not until u get a 200 or above 4 stroke were u will get a louder idle, or should I loud idle


Just my observation, My Yamaha F250 at idle is quieter than my 20hp Tohatsu 4stroke and way quieter than my 50hp Etec.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

PusherManB2 said:


> Just my observation, My Yamaha F250 at idle is quieter than my 20hp Tohatsu 4stroke and way quieter than my 50hp Etec.


Yamaha done did something rite hahaha well there it is, they're quiet motors all around Speedo Josh. He asks because my suzuki 70 4 stroke purred hard to tell if it was ever on.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Yea, that Suzuki was like a trolling motor.


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

Love your new fishing machine, but you are going to have to tie one hand behind your back when fishing to give the rest of us a chance. LOL


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks all for the comments hope u enjoyed the report and stay tuned for more spectacular fishing from pensacola


----------

